# She talked to me!!!



## barnot (Aug 21, 2011)

So today she actually talked to me. It was like a secret meeting because both of our parents are telling us not to talk. Her's because they don't like me, mine because she said not to. Anyway... She talked to me! we fight a little bit just about the things that are going on. Like her dad told her everything at her place is hers because its on her property. But other than that, she was nice! It made me feel so much better about everything that is happening. Even though it will still be a divorce, it just feels better now. I still miss her a ton, but there is nothing I can do about that. The way we were talking I think we may even end up being friends after this. It is crazy how so much can change from a 30 minute talk. I just hope that she isn't going to go crazy and shut me out again. That would send me right back into my hole. Just thought I would put in another update! Thanks for the support you guys have given me! it has been a good day!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats great b-

For the life of me I still can't figure out what your chick and her da are going to do with a bunch of guy stuff.

Sooner or later there will be a divorce it it will all end up being split any way, enless she sells it then you can get the money from it.

Have you even made a list of whats yours and what hers and what both of yours?


----------



## barnot (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't. She said she will give me my things. Her dad is controlling everything. She said he wont let her give them to me until i sign the papers. he is also making her change her phone number and delete her facebook. A little controlling eh? 

I was feeling pretty good today. But I decided to look up a definition for EA. I realized that is exactly what she was doing. And it hurts again. She made me feel bad for asking her to stop talking to him. I don't think she even realized what it was. I want to bring it up, but since the married is pretty much over it would just bring her hate back for me. I feel like this is just going to keep eating at me. How can I just let it go? I dont want to be mad at her, but I feel like she needs to know what she was doing. But it will make her mad at me. Should I just ignore it?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The fact that he dad is controlling this makes me sick. You guys are grown.


----------



## barnot (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, I will never ever be speaking to him again. In my eyes, he is one of the main reasons for the divorce. When my wife was having a hard time, instead of telling her to talk to me and work on it, he suggestion was always divorce.


----------

